# Hoyt Recurve difference



## jtremolo (Feb 11, 2009)

1) The Prodigy and Prodigy XT both use the more aggressive geometry which is also used by the HPX and Ion-X. The Prodigy XT has the TEC bar, the Prodigy does not. The Prodigy RX has no TEC bar and uses the original tried and true Hoyt geometry.

2) The riser sizes really depends on draw length.

3) Plunger length depends on what kind of rest you are using. Some wrap around rests are fairly thick and my require a longer plunger.

4) The Hoyt super rest is inexpensive and works great. The Shibuya ultima is also a great choice. Quite a bit of personal preference here.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

itstoolate said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> what is exactly the difference between the prodigy,prodigy xt and prodigy rx?
> 
> ...


Relatively speaking, a broader shoulder requires a longer riser, not necessarily a longer absolute draw. 

An aggressive geometry gives relative speed advantages at the expense of lesser string clearance.

TEC bar gives rigidity but adds weight.

No arrow rest is best. Heh.


----------



## itstoolate (Sep 30, 2014)

the original tried and true Hoyt geometry.

What does this exactly mean?

2) with which dl I need to take which raiser length? 

3) any other good arrow rests?

4) if I would take the Shibuya rest,which plunger button length do I need? 

Thanks for helping


----------



## collider (Nov 3, 2015)

theminoritydude said:


> No arrow rest is best. Heh.


How can you even say that after inventing the greatest rest ever????


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> what is exactly the difference between the prodigy,prodigy xt and prodigy rx?


I'm sure gt will be along to help you soon. 

Buuuut seriously,

The difference is the geometry (among other things) and specifically the amount of deflex in the riser. This may also affect the length riser you need/choose since a less deflexed riser will tend to work the limbs more and the bow will start to stack sooner, meaning you may want a longer bow. All depends on your specific draw length and what problem you are trying to solve/minimize.


----------



## itstoolate (Sep 30, 2014)

So the rx is drawing smoother while the prodigy and xt are more aggressive by stacking sooner?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

collider said:


> How can you even say that after inventing the greatest rest ever????


I didn't. I did quite the opposite.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

The difference between the risers is the deflex amount (how far forward of the limb pockets the grip is). The more deflex, the more stable the riser, but also the more brace height and therefore less speed.

I believe that now that manufacturers offer different riser geometries and limbs requiring different brace height (Uukha or Borders), it would make more sense to use the average tiller measurement (taken at the limb pockets).


----------



## itstoolate (Sep 30, 2014)

So i which length do i have to chose with which height?


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

The historical choice is the folliwing:
66": 25" riser with short limbs
68": 25" riser with medium limbs
70": 25" riser with long limbs
72" (for orangutan) : 27" riser with long limbs

You can't go wrong with those combination. You can achieve those length with other combinations if you want to experiment, but you will be an exception.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

MY 2C, FWIW

The length of the bow has much more to do with reducing finger pinch, and string angle matching your facial structure (if anchoring under the chin). Even on a 66" bow, most decent limbs don't even begin to stack until 30", so for the vast majority, that doesn't factor. According to the charts, I should be shooting a 70" bow, but I keep it to 68" (even contemplating dropping to 66" in the near future). This is because, with a more acute string angle, it is easier for me to keep my head/neck straight and still have the string hit my nose and chin with my anchor. With a longer bow, and a shallower angle, I have to tilt my head back to use the same anchor points.

Just food for thought


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

How come non of the equipment manufacturers specify with quantifiable numbers what the deflex on their risers?


----------



## itstoolate (Sep 30, 2014)

This really does not help chosing a length


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

This may be a bit blunt, but unless you're shooting 560+ on an indoor fita, none of this really even matters. And even then, not that much.


----------



## olympics84 (Nov 5, 2004)

What is your archery experience and draw length?



itstoolate said:


> This really does not help chosing a length


----------



## itstoolate (Sep 30, 2014)

560+ ... do you mean the length of the bow?

My DL is 26.3/4 at a compound bow

GF DL is 25.5


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr. Roboto said:


> How come non of the equipment manufacturers specify with quantifiable numbers what the deflex on their risers?


because none of them want you to be able to quantifiably evaluate their products against that of their competitors. they would rather you looked at the nice shiny advertising and just bought one.


----------



## russr (Jan 16, 2014)

To go back to Olypics84's question: What is your (recurve) experience? If you folks are new to recurve, I'd be interested to hear what more experienced members think of having a Prodigy as a first bow?

Along similar lines: Have you ever bought a car based purely on the write-up in 1 car mag?

I would seriously recommend trying to find a range/club somewhere, and "getting to grips" (sorry about the pun) with some of the equipment being mentioned here... and other gear, too. How a bow feels (both statically, while you just hold it), and dynamically through the drawing, aiming and releasing cycle are incredibly subjective. Sometimes, things "just feel right"... and sometimes they don't.

All the best with your decision

russ


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

itstoolate said:


> 560+ ... do you mean the length of the bow?
> 
> My DL is 26.3/4 at a compound bow
> 
> GF DL is 25.5


No, he means your fita score out of 600 points. I believe the point he is making is that any one of these will suit you fine. Differences in the risers have already been pointed out. My suggestion would be 25" riser (easy to get/resell), with short limbs.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

caspian said:


> because none of them want you to be able to quantifiably evaluate their products against that of their competitors. they would rather you looked at the nice shiny advertising and just bought one.


True, so true. Keep the customers ignorant, and you can sell them anything


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I think limbwalker's point above about most archers not being able to tell the difference is very relevant, which makes the manufacturer's advertising of ZOMG OUR IS MORE BETTERER BUY IT!! even further into the "look at the shiny" category.

it just irritates me that that manufacturers actively refuse to publish specs (glares at Easton re shaft diameters) because they think it will somehow achieve more than just pissing the consumer off.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

Exactly!!!!!


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Sometimes I feel that a contagious disease is being spread around, marked by symptoms such as the inability to appreciate sound engineering principles adapted to help with performance and options, and the need to make unsubstantiated statements to make a victim out of everyone.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Or, maybe the consumers are just tired of being treated like sheep.

However, some don't mind the treatment, while others don't even notice, so they don't understand those who do.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Disease...


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

One way to cure the disease is to get the doctors in the community to collaborate and publish their findings.  Instead of opinion based findings, but numerical-measureable features.

I am surprised that there are no independent archery product reviewers out there that compare products from different models and manufactures and compare them spec/feature by spec/feature to each other. No marketing hype, just specifications, and let the numbers do all the talking.

I used to do this for robotics components/products for publishing in magazines. I did this just to make money on the side, about $400 per article. It got to the point I could call up a manufacturer and ask for a sample, and they would send it to me just to be part of the comparison. This was just a specification by specification comparison. I provided no opinion as to how well the product worked. This could be an opportunity for someone here in this community to take on as a side activity.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

For your draw length: 

Maximum performance as in speed: 25" riser + short limbs (66" bow)
More comfort, less speed: 25" riser + medium limbs (68" bow)

Shorter than 66 or longer than 68 is no good idea for you.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

MartinOttosson said:


> For your draw length:
> 
> Maximum performance as in speed: 25" riser + short limbs (66" bow)
> More comfort, less speed: 25" riser + medium limbs (68" bow)
> ...


I don't think there is an option for anything shorter than 66" in this case.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

No.

you can get a 64"



theminoritydude said:


> I don't think there is an option for anything shorter than 66" in this case.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Mr. Roboto said:


> One way to cure the disease is to get the doctors in the community to collaborate and publish their findings. Instead of opinion based findings, but numerical-measureable features.
> 
> I am surprised that there are no independent archery product reviewers out there that compare products from different models and manufactures and compare them spec/feature by spec/feature to each other. No marketing hype, just specifications, and let the numbers do all the talking.
> 
> I used to do this for robotics components/products for publishing in magazines. I did this just to make money on the side, about $400 per article. It got to the point I could call up a manufacturer and ask for a sample, and they would send it to me just to be part of the comparison. This was just a specification by specification comparison. I provided no opinion as to how well the product worked. This could be an opportunity for someone here in this community to take on as a side activity.


Blacky Schwarz used to do this, but it ate up too much of his time for the meager compensation he could receive. Let's face it. People today are fine with the marketing hype. After all, if you don't believe the hype, then you are running outside the popular circles and not many are willing to do that, so they just go along to get along, or worse, they go along just to be part of the group. Objective thinking is being lost in our modern uber PC 24-7 advertising society.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3318321&p=1083098761#post1083098761


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Blacky Schwarz used to do this, but it ate up too much of his time for the meager compensation he could receive. Let's face it. People today are fine with the marketing hype. After all, if you don't believe the hype, then you are running outside the popular circles and not many are willing to do that, so they just go along to get along, or worse, they go along just to be part of the group. Objective thinking is being lost in our modern uber PC 24-7 advertising society.


Especially in a culture that punishes those who think/live outside the box.


----------

